# Damed up



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


>


  surreal


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you use HDR techniques?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

No, I hate post work enough let alone matching up several images. Water is tough to do HDR, at least it is for me. The flow isn't consistent and makes it really hard to have several images the exact same.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics! Where is that anyway?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks. These are from Monroe mountain.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

****. That's a nice pic!


----------

